

Ramit Sethi - I Will Teach You To Blog - michaelalexis
http://www.writerviews.com/ramit-sethi-i-will-teach-you-to-blog/

======
michaelalexis
Hi, Everybody.

My name is Michael and I produce WriterViews.

I'm new to Hacker News, and am sharing this interview because I'm proud of it.
Ramit was really open about how he built his blog/brand - and I learned a lot.

I think the HN community would be particularly interested in watching from
around [2:45], where Ramit talks about how he develops processes to get bigger
results with less work.

I'd appreciate any feedback.

\-- Michael

